# ELCAN SpecterDR - Keeping Tough Company



## Boondocksaint375 (Jun 15, 2007)

I told my team mates one day I would invent this thing.... oh well, looks liek I've been beaten lol


*ELCAN SpecterDR - Keeping Tough Company*

Image:






*Updated: 15 June 2007*

The latest optical combat sight by ELCAN is the SpecterDR and it combines the best features of a red dot sight with the advantages of a telescopic sight in one housing. 
ELCAN Optical Technologies - Keeping Tough Company
ELCAN Optical Technologies (A Raytheon Company) has a tradition of optical excellence spanning almost 160 years. Over its history, ELCAN has set many benchmarks in the design and manufacture of sophisticated optical systems for industrial, commercial, military and aerospace applications. ELCAN is the world's leading supplier of precision optical systems for both civilian and defense customers. ELCAN manufactures a wide diversity of other optical products for the US Army such as the SpecterM145 machine gun optical sight, Electro-optical assemblies for the US Army's Thermal Weapon Sight, and laser rangefinders for the MIAI Abrams Tank. Since designing the ELCAN optical sight for the Canadian Forces C9 (M249) machine gun, C7A1 (M16) rifle and C4 (M4) carbine, ELCAN have manufactured and fielded well over 200,000 of these rugged sights for use worldwide.
The latest optical combat sight by ELCAN is the SpecterDR and it combines the best features of a red dot sight with the advantages of a telescopic sight in one housing. ELCAN developed SpecterDR to keep pace with constantly varying types of conflict and warfare missions. In terms of total weight, engagement speed and cost of carrying two riflescopes into battle, SpecterDR is a revolutionary improvement.
SpecterDR by ELCAN has been developed in close cooperation with the Naval Surface Warfare Center (NSWC Crane), for their special forces SOPMOD kit designated SU-230/PVS Articulated Telescope NSN 1240-01-533-09039. In 2003 the US SOCOM started to upgrade its fire control accessories for the M4 Carbine. The key technological objective for the day optic was:
"to provide not only a long-range deliberate aiming capability, but also a short range, positive, rapid aiming capability for Close Quarters Battle…in a single sight"
ELCAN formed a Raytheon Six Sigma Product Development Team to design an optical sight that would dominate in this combat environment. ELCAN's vision was to deliver a product that would improve the warfighters' speed of engagement, target identification and lethality when confronting threats at distance and close range.
The benefit of this new technology is that potential targets can be more accurately identified in the 4X mode. That allows the Infantryman to approach an unknown building using the sight in 4X to closely ascertain and identify any potential threats. As the building is entered, the solider can instantly switch the sight to 1X for fast, close combat engagements. Once the building is safe and cleared the exit path can be examined in 4X to identify any further threats. Now soldiers can have the best of both worlds, 4x magnified for precision shooting and a 1x for close quarter battles. The inherent flexibility of the SpecterDR sight makes the infantryman better prepared for rapidly changing battle scenarios. Another key aspect of SpecterDR stems from the vulnerability operators experience when they are switching between optics and the act of switching always carries the risk of impairing bore sight accuracy. Using a CNVD (clip-on night vision device) eliminates the need to switch between a day optic and a night vision sight since the CNVD simply "clips-on" in front of the day optic. SpecterDR allowed SOCOM to realize the full benefits of its CNVD strategy – operators now never need to switch between optics and they never need to second-guess their weapon system accuracy.
In full and open competition with 5 Operational Trials against alternative sighting solutions, users favored the SpecterDR 9-to-1 over any competitive offerings while test data showed that it outperformed legacy solutions. As a result, NSWC Crane awarded the ELCAN SpecterDR 100% of the SOPMOD production requirements.
In September of 2006, ELCAN was awarded a President's Award for having one of the most successful Raytheon Six Sigma projects with Raytheon Network Centric Systems (NCS). This divisional award was following in October by a Corporate win of the Raytheon CEO's Award for best Mission Assurance.
The SpecterDR sight is in current high-volume production with a large order having been placed for the United States Special Forces, by the Navy Crane. In addition, the sight has been purchased by the Special Forces in the UK and is being evaluated by the US Army, Canadian, Dutch and Australian Forces.
For more information please visit www.ELCAN.com


----------



## 104TN (Jun 15, 2007)

That's tight. Some of the stuff they're coming out with for sighting these days is ridiculous. Barrett even has a scope mounted optical ranging system for long gun use that will adjust your scope. I think it's called the BORS or something like that.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jun 15, 2007)

I can only imagine what will come out next


----------



## PurduePara203 (Jun 19, 2007)

I got a chance to play with one at Crane Naval Weapons depot (I have a buddy working there) and that thing is the shit.  They're supposed to be going on the civilian market pretty soon.  My guess is the price is only going to go up after the cool guys start putting them on their weapons so I'm kind of thinking about getting one.  We'll see.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jun 19, 2007)

I just wonder how much they could cost.  A decked out eotech is expensive enough as it is!


----------



## WillBrink (Jun 22, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> I just wonder how much they could cost.  A decked out eotech is expensive enough as it is!



I’m confused. Unless I am reading the wrong, it’s a variable power (1-4X) red doc scope. Do such scopes not already exist? Does it do something else I am missing? Fill me in dudes.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Dec 15, 2009)

It's 1x, and 4x. It's an illuminated reticle, and it's a red dot. You can use it for CQB, flip a lever, and use the same optic to nail the squirter trying to bail through a field.

The only thing close is either having to use a flipmounted magnifier for an eotech or aimpoint, or the leupold variable power unit.

Who's gotten to play with this bad boy for real anyway, I've personally been looking at this for my optic of choice to put on my AR. I'd like BTDT end users input, instead of arrrrfcom and other sites.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Dec 15, 2009)

I've used it, fired about 7-8000 rounds through one on a gazetted range and during live fire BCDs.  It was beaten in our trials by the TA31NZ Acog with the red dot mounted on the top and emergency irons on the side.
I liked it but I still have nightmares from the POS Elcan Wildcat that was forced upon us, great glass and I mean really clear, it compares with S&B for quality but the minute you adjusted the range drum (located at the rear on the mount) it shifted zero.  After a period of time the drum got sloppy and the POI looked like a shotgun blast.  We were resorting to using surgical rubber bands at one stage till it got withdrawn.  The SpecterDR uses the same method for range adjustment as you can see in the picture.

It's a brilliant concept and using an UNS MR or an AN/PAS-23 in front of it with the red dot is sexual but I would not take it into combat.  The method of adjusting the range is a NO GO as far as I am concerned.  I would rather have the increment marks in an Acog than run the risk of a shifting zero.


----------



## 8'Duece (Dec 15, 2009)

When an optic gives me a blowjob and swallows then I'll pay $2,000 + for it.  Other than that I'm sticking with AP and EO and Nightforce.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 15, 2009)

One of my fellow instructors at the SARG school house tested one, froze it, tied 550 cord and tossed it all over the range, dragge it behind a gator and shot the shit out of it... Great optic, mounts need some work but the glass and case is shit hot! I really like the retical.


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 16, 2009)

On a weapon that already has a bunch of other shit on it, it is a lil bit heavy for my liking.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 16, 2009)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> I can only imagine what will come out next


 
Robots, we're going to have to fight the robots, like in the Terminator movies.


----------

